# Super Black Eagle III Question/Problem...



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I bought a new SBE III.

Didn't have time to break it in before first hunt so I shot the heaviest steel shot I had - 3.5" Mag, 1 9/16 oz. Only fired 2 shots, killed 1 teal, no problem.

2nd time out was a tower pheasant shoot 10 days ago. I elected to shoot the heaviest shells I had which were appropriate for the event which were 3" Mag., 1.75oz #6 lead. Now I knew these shells were bruisers. I had bought a case of them years ago and had shot them through my original SBE (first version) and my dad's Browning 2000. They are not the most fun shells to shoot and they loosened the screws on my dad's Browning significantly but other than that no big deal. I had about a box and a half of these left and took them to the pheasant shoot. Gun cycled well except for 3 stovepipe jams.

Now we get to the situation which caused this post - the trigger guard beat the ever living hell out of the middle finger (bird finger) on my trigger hand. By the end of that box and a half of shells it was really, really hurting. Even now 10 days later it is still sensitive to the touch. One look at the gun and the obvious culprit is the oversized safety they are so proud of. The darn thing is at least twice the size of the safety on my original SBE and this necessitates that the rear of the trigger guard is extremely thick. This leaves no space between the back of the trigger guard and the middle finger. Or maybe it pushes the middle finger back even before firing so there is nowhere for the middle finger to go when hit with recoil. I don't know exactly, but I know the result sucks.

It just so happened that the last shot I fired that day was the last of those 1.75 oz shells and you can bet I won't be buying any more of them. I cannot imagine how bad it would have been if I had shot 2-3 boxes of shells. Obviously this would have been somewhat less of a problem if I was shooting 1.25 ounce shells, but I have no idea how much less of a problem.

I was hoping some of you might have some insight, ideas or suggestions for mitigating this issue. Someone at Benelli should have their arse kicked for the miserable result of that unnecessary oversized safety and resulting oversized trigger guard.

Any insight or advice other than "trade the gun" would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

HuntinDawg said:


> Any insight or advice other than "trade the gun" would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Buy a gas gun. Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I would try to get some "cut to size" moleskin(used in archery a lot) and see if you can cut a piece to cover the part that bruising you. Might be tough to keep on especially if you waterfowl with it, another option might be to make a "ring" of sorbathane to wear on that finger. You should be pretty well broken in, otherwise I would get some cheap 3.5 inch steel to shoot thru it and wear gloves.
Personally I shoot a Beretta and the safety is well out of the way just in front of the trigger. My other gun is on old Model 21 that I plan to slay some ducks with this fall, just for the nostalgia of it.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I like my SBE (I had it fitted, easy to clean), but after trying monster loads like you mention, only shoot 2.75 inch 1.25 oz 1300 fps Hevishot or low velocity 1 or 1.25 oz steel. I shoot a lot better and the trigger guard doesn't hurt me. I gave all my 3.5 in shells away (to a BIG friend who says he doesn't mind them.) When my few remaining lead shells for upland are gone, I'll go with the "cheap" steel there, too.


----------



## hockgreg (Dec 15, 2016)

I have a SBE II.While goose hunting a few yrs back I was using 3.5" goose loads & pretty much the same thing happened to my trigger finger.Was raw & bruised by the end of the hunt.I haven't shot any 3.5"s since.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

hockgreg said:


> I have a SBE II.While goose hunting a few yrs back I was using 3.5" goose loads & pretty much the same thing happened to my trigger finger.Was raw & bruised by the end of the hunt.I haven't shot any 3.5"s since.


Yeah, mine was visibly swollen the next day compared to the same finger on my other hand. I think it bruised the bone because it still hurts when touched 10 days later.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

NateB said:


> I would try to get some "cut to size" moleskin(used in archery a lot) and see if you can cut a piece to cover the part that bruising you. Might be tough to keep on especially if you waterfowl with it, another option might be to make a "ring" of sorbathane to wear on that finger. You should be pretty well broken in, otherwise I would get some cheap 3.5 inch steel to shoot thru it and wear gloves.
> Personally I shoot a Beretta and the safety is well out of the way just in front of the trigger. My other gun is on old Model 21 that I plan to slay some ducks with this fall, just for the nostalgia of it.



I'm familiar with moleskin. I can't imagine it would be thick enough to help significantly. The sorbathane ring is an interesting idea. Any idea how I would get sorbathane to adhere to itself to make a ring?

I don't generally wear a glove on my right hand while shooting and if I do it is generally a very thin glove even in cold temps...or one of those glommit things that doesn't have fingers.


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

I think 3.5 inch shells are overrated. They cost more money, usually don’t pattern as well as 3 inch, more recoil so more time to get back on target for 2 or 3 shot. Many friends shoot 3.5inch shells and I kill them just as far and just as dead as they do. 

That being said it’s bs you have a gun that beats you up. Two of my friends bought the new sbe and both couldnt hit with it, took it to the range and pattern them and both were really low left. Took them back and found out many benellis screw in chokes weren’t tapped correctly. You might want to pattern yours. Also they thought the Benelli click was suppose to be fixed. If you set it down hard the bolt moves and you get a click. I guess that wasn’t completely true. They each got the new older model now. For an almost $2000 shotgun I would expect more from Benelli. I have shot theirs and did like them but will stay with my SX3.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

HuntinDawg said:


> I'm familiar with moleskin. I can't imagine it would be thick enough to help significantly. The sorbathane ring is an interesting idea. Any idea how I would get sorbathane to adhere to itself to make a ring?
> 
> I don't generally wear a glove on my right hand while shooting and if I do it is generally a very thin glove even in cold temps...or one of those glommit things that doesn't have fingers.


I agree with Mitchell, I only use 3.5 inch shells to break a gun in. I have read they do not pattern as well in a 12 ga, since it is really a 10a load. Killed a triple in geese this year with 3 inch shells. Have friends who only use 3.5, they think more is better, but once you really look at the ballistics they are not that much of an advantage. Considering the recoil for the second and third shot, I think they are a disadvantage. 

I don't like much glove on my trigger hand either, I usually use a hard warmer with an old Johnnie warmer in it. I think you can get sorbathane in a block form, then just carve it out and make a hole for your finger. Kickeez makes butt pads out of it, so somewhere it has to be available as a thicker form. Ethafoam might be an option too, I know you can get blocks of that.

Do you show everyone your swollen finger, or just the people who cut you off in traffic?, sorry could not resist. hope you fell better soon.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Guys I do have some 3.5" magnum shells. I probably won't buy any more after they are gone even if I can figure out how to shoot them through this gun without breaking my finger.

However, *the shells that I was shooting when this problem occurred were 3" mags, not 3.5"*. But they were 1.75 ounce. Won't do that again. 

When I bought that case of 3" 1.75 ounce shells many years ago I was about to go on my first tower shoot, it was late in the season and that was all I could find. I've been shooting those shells once a year and this is the 3rd different gun I've used and first one that beat my hand up like that.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

wish i could help, but that happened shooting a Vinchi so didn't buy one . If the trigger guard is some what the same on the SBE III then that may stop me from buying one ... I was only shooting 3". Sounds like i maybe going to the A400


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a SBEIII also and have not experienced that yet. I probably shot a case of 3" #3 HeviMetal loads and had no problems. I did have that issue with my SBEII though. Hurt like HELL with the same loads. I just did a google search for trigger guard bumper and found multiple products to help with this.


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

saltgrass said:


> wish i could help, but that happened shooting a Vinchi so didn't buy one . If the trigger guard is some what the same on the SBE III then that may stop me from buying one ... I was only shooting 3". Sounds like i maybe going to the A400


To me the berettas and benellis have a real different feel and fit, even though they are the same company. There are tons of great guns out there go with what fits you. I suggest going to a sporting goods store and shoulder many of them. This sounds stupid but I would narrow it down and then have them hand you what you like randomly and handle them with your eyes close. Open eyes and see if it’s pointing where you are looking. My two cents on getting a new shotgun.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Jim Danis said:


> I just did a google search for trigger guard bumper and found multiple products to help with this.


Most of them clearly won't work for the funky design of the Benelli trigger guard.

I did find this, but it has mixed reviews:

https://www.mackspw.com/Creative-South-Bird-Finger-Guard

One reviewer says it cut their hand.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Does your SBE 3 have the comfortech stock? They are pushing the boundaries on those I'm told in terms of how much a stock can absorb/give, especially with heavy loads. The trigger guards are pretty similar on the 2 and the new 3, but the safety is different. 

I have the SBE 2 with out the comfortech stock and have never had any issues shooting 3 1/2" shells at winter game with my middle finger hitting anything. With heavy clothes and the adrenaline factor I do not notice the recoil while hunting. I certainly DO notice it while shooting targets.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Does your SBE 3 have the comfortech stock?


Yes, I thought they all did.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

HuntinDawg said:


> Yes, I thought they all did.


I don't know the current options for the 3, and they are still fairly new so I would expect options to expand as time passes. You could/can certainly buy the 2 without it in camo, black, or wood stocks.

It would make sense to me that the less rigid the stock, the better chance you have of the recoil pushing back into your finger.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

jgsanders said:


> I don't know the current options for the 3, and they are still fairly new so I would expect options to expand as time passes. You could/can certainly buy the 2 without it in camo, black, or wood stocks.
> 
> It would make sense to me that the less rigid the stock, the better chance you have of the recoil pushing back into your finger.


I have an SBE II with the comfortech stock. Have fired a number of 3.5" HeavyMetal BB's through it and never twanged my finger from the trigger guard.


----------



## bshaf (Apr 29, 2015)

My cousin who was shooting a Vinci had the exact same thing happen years ago when shooting the Remington hypersonic steel 3". I think it's a fit and recoil issue. Doubting you'll have the problem with shells that have a little less stank to em. 

And yes, have you patterned the gun. Some low down rumors the sbe3 are shooting high, haven't heard the low-left until this thread. 

I love my sbe2 and don't ever see me "upgrading".


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

freezeland said:


> I have an SBE II with the comfortech stock. Have fired a number of 3.5" HeavyMetal BB's through it and never twanged my finger from the trigger guard.


Freeze, I agree completely. Haven't heard that issue in the 2. I'm not quoting, but I believe one of the "selling points" of 3 is an even more forgiving stock with "new features"

Like Bshaf, I have no reason to upgrade from what I consider to be best, the SBE2. But I do have buddies who ran to the store to purchase the new 3, so I guess Benelli had a reason to introduce a new model.


----------



## hockgreg (Dec 15, 2016)

jgsanders said:


> Freeze, I agree completely. Haven't heard that issue in the 2. I'm not quoting, but I believe one of the "selling points" of 3 is an even more forgiving stock with "new features"
> 
> Like Bshaf, I have no reason to upgrade from what I consider to be best, the SBE2. But I do have buddies who ran to the store to purchase the new 3, so I guess Benelli had a reason to introduce a new model.


I have a SBE II but it doesn't have the comfortech stock and as I mentioned earlier the 3.5" goose loads beat my finger to death.I no longer shoot those size loads and haven't had any problems since.I did go buy a gel inserted butt pad for it though and have no plans to depart with it.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

jgsanders said:


> Freeze, I agree completely. Haven't heard that issue in the 2. I'm not quoting, but I believe one of the "selling points" of 3 is an even more forgiving stock with "new features"
> 
> Like Bshaf, I have no reason to upgrade from what I consider to be best, the SBE2. But I do have buddies who ran to the store to purchase the new 3, so I guess Benelli had a reason to introduce a new model.


I like my SBE 2 just fine as well. No need to "upgrade".


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

I do not use 3.5s for anything because of the recoil even in my versamax which makes kick almost imperceptable for an old man. Long ago I found it better to keep my eyes open while shooting, it made me shoot much better. I used to laugh at the guys shooting 3.5s in TX when I did okay with a 20ga. 

For me it is something like "mine is bigger than yours" so why take the punishment. Both are silly arguments!


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

jacduck said:


> I do not use 3.5s for anything because of the recoil even in my versamax which makes kick almost imperceptable for an old man. Long ago I found it better to keep my eyes open while shooting, it made me shoot much better. I used to laugh at the guys shooting 3.5s in TX when I did okay with a 20ga.
> 
> For me it is something like "mine is bigger than yours" so why take the punishment. Both are silly arguments!


I live inland of the Atlantic Flyway a little bit and geese around here are resident for the most part. The resident geese here are big birds. 15 -20 lb flying rats. They are very smart and most shots are 40+ yards.


----------



## bshaf (Apr 29, 2015)

Freeze, not to be off topic but I'd love to see a 15#, let alone a 20# Canada. Biggest I've seen weighed is just over 12.


----------



## pstrombeck (Feb 11, 2012)

The Double Gun crowd has been using trigger guard bumpers like the one pictured for years. I have one on my Francotte 3" gun. Easier solution is to cut a bumper from a foam ear plug and mount to trigger guard with electrical tape.


----------



## Gray_Chin (Feb 24, 2017)

Having a gun I enjoy shooting and shoot well is really important to me, and life's to short to mitigate an issue...when I retired my old duck gun I wen't through two other guns before I found the one that fit and performed the way I need it to, I lost a few bucks, but I really like my A5.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Freeze, we have big honkers of the local variety here also and I spent 12 years in TX shooting sandhill cranes and specs and snows at any distance with 3" cheapest I could buy, mostly 2s with some BBs mixed in and 20 ga for ducks and a few errant geese of the TX variety. Got a buddy in western NE who always shot a dbl tenner, did get some birds but found out he was a pretty good shot when he switched to a 3" 12 auto.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Gray_Chin said:


> Having a gun I enjoy shooting and shoot well is really important to me, and life's to short to mitigate an issue...when I retired my old duck gun I wen't through two other guns before I found the one that fit and performed the way I need it to, I lost a few bucks, but I really like my A5.


Just curious, the new A5 waterfowl browning or the originals? And I agree, I wouldn't put a band aid on my preferred waterfowl shotgun of choice.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

jacduck said:


> Freeze, we have big honkers of the local variety here also and I spent 12 years in TX shooting sandhill cranes and specs and snows at any distance with 3" cheapest I could buy, mostly 2s with some BBs mixed in and 20 ga for ducks and a few errant geese of the TX variety. Got a buddy in western NE who always shot a dbl tenner, did get some birds but found out he was a pretty good shot when he switched to a 3" 12 auto.


I usually shoot 3" #2 heavsteel when hunting snows and #3 on ducks. I only use my 3.5" BB on our local resident Canada's. I am surprised some of them can even fly they are so big and fat.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Have been lucky through the years and have shot a lot of ducks. This thread interests me because I have considered purchasing an SBE 3. I much prefer shooting 3" shells but the crew I hunt with now stretches the limit on shot distance. So I often load up with 3 1/2" #1's. That gives me a little more distance than my 3" #3 hevimetal and a dense enough pattern at 1 5/8 oz of shot to feel comfortable trying longer shots.

The SBE fits me better than any of the Beretta or Browning line. Have literally worn out both an SBE 1 and 2 and they are now single shots in wet conditions even with a new Sure Cycle.

My question is does anyone have an new SBE 3 that they like as well or better than the SBE 2?

Yes, I too experience the bruised bird finger with my SBE 2. My only solutions was 3" shells.


----------



## big trax (Mar 31, 2015)

OP...I have no idea if this will help or not and apoligize in advance for the length, but here is my experience:

My son, who was 14 at the time and I both had SBE II shotguns for fowling. They were new. I bought 2 3/4" shells for him, I had some 3.5" left from the previous season, and I purchased some 3" shells. We spent 25-30 days gunning fowl in Arkansas the first year we had those shotguns. My son had previously used a Mossberg 500 Bantam pump and I traded a Beretta Extrema for the SBE II. ]

I am not a big guy. I'm 5'7" with boots on and at that time, my son was probably around 5'4". Those guns beat our fingers up horribly...same as you- middle finger. And it happened with all the loads we were shooting.

Both guns were completely factory with no modifications. I learned a few weeks into the season that Benelli made youth kickpads for the SBE II. I contacted my dealer and sure enough, he could get one but even selling it to me at his cost, the darn thing was $90! I balked and trued to find something else...I couldn't. I broke down and paid the ridiculous price for the youth pad for my son's gun. I knew it was too long for both of us- all factory guns are designed to fit the "average" guy- I believe I read average to gun makers was 5'10" and 185 lbs. 

I'm a little slow lol, so I never recognized that my son was no longer having issues with the new pad. This pad is significantly shorter than the original- basically, you have no kick pad...it is simply an insert that covers the hole in the end of the stock. One Friday afternoon I was loading the truck for Arkansas and my son was not going this particular weekend. I retrieved "my" gun from the safe, cased it, and took off. You guys are smarter than me so by now, you've figured out what happened- I grabbed his gun instead of mine. After heavy shooting for a couple of days with his gun and youth kick pad, I called the dealer promptly when I returned and ordered another stupidly expensive youth kick pad- neither of us ever had another issue. Not even one time.

Additionally, I didn't notice a major change in the recoil, but my son did. So, I took a small sack and put about 5 oz of lead shot in the sack, removed his kick pad and placed the lead filled sack into his stock and replaced the pad. I didn't tell him. He shot the gun on the next trip and never complained or even noticed the weight, but he did comment that the gun kicked less. I shoot 3 1/2" hevi metal shells, some Winchester X tended Range 3 1/2 and all sorts of 3" shells through mine every season. Last year was terrible for us lol and I still managed to go through slightly more than a case- usually shoot 2-3 cases. 

No idea how big an ole boy you are, but with us- proper fit solved the issue.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Mark, Cant help with the BLK 3 yet ... I ran into that with my SBE never replaced the Cycle tube. Gun smith took it apart and cleaned it.. Had it happen again this yr in the ice but have learned not to use certain cleaning oil and to clean it a little more often than i normally do.... hope to see ya at a few test this yr...


----------



## Gray_Chin (Feb 24, 2017)

jgsanders said:


> Just curious, the new A5 waterfowl browning or the originals? And I agree, I wouldn't put a band aid on my preferred waterfowl shotgun of choice.


New A5. Camo. 3.5".


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

saltgrass said:


> Mark, Cant help with the BLK 3 yet ... I ran into that with my SBE never replaced the Cycle tube. Gun smith took it apart and cleaned it.. Had it happen again this yr in the ice but have learned not to use certain cleaning oil and to clean it a little more often than i normally do.... hope to see ya at a few test this yr...


Will be running the young dogs this year so you should be able to catch me at the ranch. Judging some HRC also. Maybe run into y'all.

Breaking down the SBE & cleaning with gun scrubber then very little rem oil will give me a few trouble free days. Rainy days are good for 2-3 hours.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

fishduck said:


> Will be running the young dogs this year so you should be able to catch me at the ranch. Judging some HRC also. Maybe run into y'all.
> 
> Breaking down the SBE & cleaning with gun scrubber then very little rem oil will give me a few trouble free days. Rainy days are good for 2-3 hours.


Sounds great.. Got a new pup from Marty Lee. Hoping to be running some test with soon..


----------

